# mia's album



## Mia (Feb 29, 2004)

http://groups.msn.com/www-chihuahua-people-com/pepsiandfamily.msnw


----------



## Mia (Feb 29, 2004)

http://groups.msn.com/www-chihuahua-people-com/mylittlegirl.msnw?Page=1

pics of my chi baby


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

She is beautiful, now is her name Pepsi or not


----------



## My3Girls (Apr 6, 2004)

All I can say is awwwww...Mia she is adorable


----------



## funkydancer3 (Mar 5, 2004)

i HOPE you are one proud chi momma cos she is everything i expected her to be  

xxxx amie xxxx


----------

